# Mission Kansas BBQ contest



## kmccox (Jul 12, 2007)

for all of you Missouri and Kansas BBQer's there is a contest in Mission, Kansas on Sept. 14 & 15 (KCBS sanctioned) our team just entered and we are the 16th team and I just figured I would throw this out there for anyone interested. They havn't done a very good job at getting the word out, the entry fee is $125 and $25 if you want elec. as long as you register before Aug 1st other wise its $150. Here is a link with more info, second box down.
http://www.mission-ks.org/civicalerts.asp


----------



## cheech (Jul 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info.

Please make sure to share pictures of the event. An also keep us posted on how you and your team did.


----------

